# Who was the manufacturer of this Black Beauty frame?



## sm2501 (Mar 5, 2020)

Excelsior? Miami? Other?


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Mar 5, 2020)

Scott,  The Black Beauty Bicycle from the teens was made by the Haverford Cycle Co in Haverford Pa. very close to Philadelphia. The decal on your frame looks like the monogram reads H C Co. Philadelphia ?
Wayne


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 5, 2020)

The bottom bracket looks a little wide on the drive side; looking because Emblem (as a mfgr) might be fairly close to Philadelphia.
Does the *serial* *number* have 6 digits?


----------



## Kato (Mar 5, 2020)

On one i found last summer.........


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 6, 2020)

Obviously Haverford, but who made the bike for them?


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 6, 2020)

Here are pictures of the fork/












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 6, 2020)

...reminds me of the Schwinn built mead rangers of the 1920s.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2020)

Haverford was a jobber they used several builders. I recall Chitown doing a deep dive on this years ago;  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/who-made-black-beauty-badged-bikes-and-mont-wards-de-luxe.32151/


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2020)

S/N Davis style sideways?


----------



## SKPC (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes, lets see serial number picture for prosperity. Best guess for me would be Miami made with trumpets and small 2nd tube. Also no sleeves or lugs but smaller fender bridges look too thin for Miami. Hmmm..


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 6, 2020)

Better call Pat Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I would rule out Schwinn or Miami. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 7, 2020)

Sometimes the head tube inside diameter may be insightful; for example, Great Western Mfg. used 35mm (1-3/8”), while Excelsior used 33mm (1-5/16”).


----------

